# [SOLVED] HP LaserJet P1505n mystery



## joe.procol (Nov 25, 2011)

Following are the facts regarding my printer issue.
On xp machine the printer worked fine.
Switched to Windows 7, installed printer using old driver (it didn’t work well) downloaded new drivers and installed printer. Used same method on 4 computers that were upgraded and users have the same printer model. All are network printers and only one has this problem.

After fresh install printer will print from Word fine 1 time. Each subsequent time it takes 15 sec to print. Prints fine from word pad and test page comes out fine as well.
Added printer with USB. Prints fine from Word unless set as the default printer then it takes the 15 seconds again. Default printer status has no bearing on the speed of printing through network.
HP network and printer diagnostics so no errors.
Tried changing IP add of printer – no effect. Hard reset of printer – no effect.


I'm not sure if calling in a Witchdoctor is such a bad idea at this point:icon_twis


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1505n mystery*

The latest, complete driver & software solution package is here:
HP LaserJet Hostbased Plug and Play Basic Driver HP LaserJet P1505n Printer - HP technical support (United Kingdom - English)

Note the following: _This is not a software upgrade. If a prior version of the driver/software solution is currently installed, it must be uninstalled before installing this version._


----------



## joe.procol (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1505n mystery*

No change.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1505n mystery*

Is this Windows 7 32 bit or 64 bit? The driver Pip suggested is 32bit. Try the HostBased Driver which is supposed to cure this issue. If that doesn't work try the PCL 5 driver for 64 bit. Have you tried the XPS driver? Also try the HP Network and Printer Diagnostic under utilities


----------



## joe.procol (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1505n mystery*

I'm running Win 7 64bit. The HP diagnostic utilities have done nothing. I will try the other drivers.


----------



## joe.procol (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1505n mystery*

PCL 5 driver seems to have fixed the problem (for now.)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1505n mystery*

Excellent! Please mark this thread Solved in the thread tools at the top.


----------

